# Riverside Aer-Duct for wood? Made by Rock Island Stove Co



## hempdiddy (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi folks, 

Do any of you know if the Riverside Aer-Duct can be used with wood?  I'm not sure cuz I currently use a boxwood stove and a wood burning insert, so I'm a little unfamiliar with this style of stove.  The Riverside Aer-Duct is an antique and I have a chance to get one from a neighbor for a fair price.  Can this thing burn wood?  More information can be found below.  Link 2 is the actual stove in question.

Link1 

Link 2


----------



## bholler (Feb 27, 2017)

your links didnt work but everything I found on them say they are coal stoves.  You can burn wood but it wont work very well.  But maybe better than a box wood if it is the vogelzang one.


----------



## begreen (Feb 27, 2017)

Links ok for me. The principal is similar to some current convection stove designs. Here's the stove picture. Not sure if it is a coal burner or not. The stove in the article has a bottom air feed that is missing on this stove.


----------



## hempdiddy (Feb 28, 2017)

More pics:





There are dampers on the side for intake, right?  The seller doesn't know anything about this stove, really.
Also, what is the grated opening on the top for?  The seller swears its a wood burner.

What do you think?  If it's a wood burner, I'd like it for my basement.


----------



## begreen (Mar 1, 2017)

The linked article has the best explanation of the design.


----------

